# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Qing Dynasty sword  雁翎刀

## Min Yan

After polishing the sword

Length:885mm
Width:30mm
Thick:5mm

----------


## Min Yan

This is the my first card, Thanks!

----------


## kevin.feng

> This is the my first card, Thanks!


Welcome, my buddy!

Cc to all, pls allow me to introduce Mr YAN Min. Yan is the best pf best sword polisher in China. Yan is also the professional polisher who helped me to polish the Han Dynasty Ring Pommel Sword  http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?t=89749

----------


## Landau Lau

Mr. Yan
Welcome. I am very delighted to find you joining this forum.
I have been reading your Chinese forum in the last two years and I like it very much.
I have referred one of your thread in this forum and I hope you don't mind.

http://www.swordforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87586

Kind regards.
Landau Lau

----------


## Min Yan

> Welcome, my buddy!
> 
> Cc to all, pls allow me to introduce Mr YAN Min. Yan is the best pf best sword polisher in China. Yan is also the professional polisher who helped me to polish the Han Dynasty Ring Pommel Sword  http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?t=89749


Thank you Mr. Feng

Since said Han Dynasty Ring Pommel Sword, I will again, few images.

----------


## Min Yan

After the polishing.

----------


## Min Yan

> Mr. Yan
> Welcome. I am very delighted to find you joining this forum.
> I have been reading your Chinese forum in the last two years and I like it very much.
> I have referred one of your thread in this forum and I hope you don't mind.
> 
> http://www.swordforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87586
> 
> Kind regards.
> Landau Lau


Thanks your elder's attention,If the forum need, I am willing to make a contribution.
I do not speak English,English expression bad, please forgive.

----------

